# How can you keep anonymous in the net with Gentoo Linux?

## pytigger

With the threat of entertainment industries, government agencies and private investigators spying on individuals it appears to me as if there should be measures to counteract these things, if you need to.

In fact there are packages available that enable you to use the net anonymously, for Windows.

I have heard about anonymous proxies, maybe even gateways, switching them randomly, etc.

How would you go about that under Linux?

----------

## gentooJunkie

ever heard of gnunet?

http://www.ovmj.org/GNUnet/

and there is an ebuild for it.

emerge gnunet

----------

## hensan

Another option might be Freenet

It too has an ebuild available.Last edited by hensan on Sun Sep 07, 2003 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## happypup

Thanks for bringing this up I was wondering how to even start in this area. Thanks for the tips   :Cool: 

----------

## pytigger

These too projects where not exactly what I was looking for. I meant something along the line of anonymous proxies/routers/mailservers, so that you can do comunication in the internet without exposing your real IP.

I don't want to know this for criminal actions (I even own a legal copy of Windows XP!!), simply for privacy reasons and for knowledge's sake.

----------

## hensan

You don't need special software for using proxies. Just google up some anonymous proxies and the go into your web browsers network settings (Advanced/Proxies in Mozilla) and write in the IPs for the proxies you want to use for the various protocols.

The thing is that I believe most of those "anonymous" proxies still log the ips that connect to them and happily hand them over to RIAA or whoever when asked to do so. Or maybe it's just me being paranoid again.

----------

## mlsfit138

has anyone tried both gnunet and freenet?  I've been running a freenet node, and it doesn't seem to be doing much (according to the mailing list they split up the network which rendered it completely useless).  I just want to see if it performs any better.  The gnunet website really talks the project up!  Freenet's creators do the opposite "this isn't very secure, it probably won't work at all, don't try it unless u are ready for a headache"

----------

## rubidium

I tried freenet, but removed it after determining that it was to some extent a conduit for child porn and other stuff from people I would kick in the face if I could. 

I guess that is what you get when the goal of the freenet network (above all other goals) is to provide anonynimously authored content.

Aside from that, the technology is deeply flawed because you can't search for things globally-- you have to rely on seedy little indexes to find anything of interest.

----------

## mlsfit138

 *rubidium wrote:*   

> I tried freenet, but removed it after determining that it was to some extent a conduit for child porn and other stuff from people I would kick in the face if I could. 
> 
> I guess that is what you get when the goal of the freenet network (above all other goals) is to provide anonynimously authored content.
> 
> Aside from that, the technology is deeply flawed because you can't search for things globally-- you have to rely on seedy little indexes to find anything of interest.

 

yeah, I got the same thing.  I was so disillusioned.  I got worked up about this whole freedom of speech thing, decided I was going to run a node to contribute to the cause, fired it up, and took a look around...  Is this all people have to say when it is safe to say whatever they want?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## piquadrat

I heared JAP (Java Anon Proxy) is quite good, altough still in development...also, they had a few problems with the state attorney, but that's sorted out, AFAIK

----------

## RemcoNL

Did you mean something like this: http://anon.free.anonymizer.com/http://www.gentoo.org ?

Works fine, but the only problem is: Anonymizer knows everything about you!

----------

## zhenlin

You have to go through a proxy... But the thing is, you've shifted the issue of trusting the Internet to trusting the proxy.

Anywho... A good proxy service is transparent and doesn't require additional software. Just plug in a few numbers in a browser configuration panel, and it should be done.

But just wait till they outlaw proxying and NAT. Then... We'll begin to see nasty problems.

----------

## soulwarrior

 *mlsfit138 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yeah, I got the same thing.  I was so disillusioned.  I got worked up about this whole freedom of speech thing, decided I was going to run a node to contribute to the cause, fired it up, and took a look around...  Is this all people have to say when it is safe to say whatever they want?  

 

I made the same experience with freenet. Mostly just utterly bad content  :Sad: 

But in the mean time I found entropy. I have searched a little bit in their indexes and I must say I am surprised, found lots of interesting stuff. In fact I found in the entropy-net what I was looking for in freenet.

There even does exist an ebuild for entropy but it is too old. Best have a go with cvs.

----------

## andrewy

last time I used JAP it was more or less useless, but at the time I thought it was a good idea.

You should check that out. If it has matured, it could be useful.

Another program is SixFour, it's basically people running proxies that you can go through. The problem with it is that it hasn't been updated for a long time, and I don't know if it even works. You can probably find it by googling.

----------

